# Rice's Service Station



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I recently came across this photo:










This was the service station my Grandfather (we called him "Pop") owned & operated. It was built sometime in the 50's, and the building still stands today. 

I am interested in building a model of it in 1:32 scale.

I know there are die cast cars made in 1:32, but being unfamiliar with that market leads me to this question: are there suitable gas pumps/signs available in 1:32?


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Hi Burl,
Where is the gas station?
I have a lot of cars, but when I went looking for gas pumps, I could find nothing of current production that was a suitable size.
They seem to be 1/18 or 1/24 and would just look too large beside a car, or 1/43 where they will look a little too small..
I went back in time to the lead era of Britains, Taylor and Barrett, F. Kew, Johillco, Crescent etc.
These were all made in the 30's, 40's and 50's and there are indeed some Esso ones available.
Some people ask a lot of money for the rarer ones, but I found some at a reasonable price.
Of course, you could make your own!!!!
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

David, its two blocks from my house. Unfortunately, the pumps, and all the other hardware, are long gone. 

I thought about making my own, but not before I checked to see what is already available.


----------



## jimtyp (Jan 2, 2008)

There are a lot of gas pump styles on ebay. Typically they are 1/24 scale, but it seems like it would be close enough, unless you want to enter the model into a contest.

Here is the style that I think may be closest to the one in the pic above: http://www.ebay.com/itm/Gas-Pump-Miniatures-4-Pc-Set-Circa-1950s-1-24-Scale-G-Diorama-Accessory-Items-/361434091865?hash=item5427269159:g:Ex4AAMXQEgpTERvP


----------



## riderdan (Jan 2, 2014)

If you think the 1/24 ones would look too tall and overwhelm the cars, you could always buy a set and cut the bottoms to make them the correct height. As long as they don't look obviously too tall, the width/depth would probably be overlooked. They came in a lot of different sizes/shapes.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I think I'm going to try printing my own gas pumps. I was afraid of spending too much time drawing them, because of the art deco look with all the fancy curves, but it turned out not to be that hard. Here is what I have so far:


----------



## David Leech (Dec 9, 2008)

Burl,
Is this a 'generic', your design of pump?
There are several sites that show pumps and some have dimensions.
It would seem that you might as well make a 'real' one if you are going to draw it yourself?
Regards,
David Leech, Delta, Canada


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I used reference photos from this site to make my drawings: http://www.alte-tanksaeulen.de/marke_esso_e.php


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

.... and.. you checked Shapeways..other online designers.. work for currently drawn items... so many are providing 3D drawings for us all anymore!

SD


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

I actually drew mine up in less time than I spent looking for diecast. I suppose I could have looked harder for 3d drawings, but I enjoy drawing my own stuff.


----------



## Burl (Jan 2, 2008)

My print came in, and unfortunately required a lot of sanding on one side. Instead of building it up in the printer from the bottom up, they oriented it on its back, at an angle. This was printed in Shapeways' "high-def acrylate". 
I shot it with some gloss red so I could see any remaining defects. I didn't notice the orange-peeling in the paint until I took a photo. I will try wet sanding it in a day or two.


----------



## NTCGRR (Jan 2, 2008)

cool, Burl is alive and well.


----------



## Scott (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow, looks great mate. Once complete will look like some of the classic petrol stations I used to see up until the late 80's. 

Depending on how weathered you want the bowser - leaving some of that bubbling can give the effect of rusting between the metal and paint layer.


----------



## SD90WLMT (Feb 16, 2010)

Yea.. press onwards Burl!
You'll have your Grandpa's Gas station in no time!

SD


----------

